# PistaS de padel,es negocio????



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2011)

Hay alguien metido en ese ajo?


----------



## Francisco Camps (28 Sep 2011)

En Murcia están creciendo como setas. Creo que debe tardarse años y años en amortizar la inversión. Eso, si el padel no pasa de moda antes.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2011)

Padel cubierto
el pijo,el de los pobres no interesa


----------



## Enterao (28 Sep 2011)

pijo es el golf ..el padel es de taraos aspirantes a pijo ...pa eso el tennis o el squash..


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Sep 2011)

si eres de madrid ponte en contacto conmigo



siempre he querido comprar un solar al lado de una gran empresa y remodelarlo para las clases de paddel


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (28 Sep 2011)

Una pista de padel tengo entendido que sale más barato que una pista de tenis y te cobran más por alquilarla. En un pueblo grande (20000-50000hab) donde existan pocas pistas puede ser rentable. 
Echando números, una pista puede salir por 20000€ (más terreno, más licencias) y veo fácil sacar 500€ limpios al mes (luz, limpieza, mantenimiento... no creo que sea mucho). En 4 años puede estar amortizado.


----------



## damnit (29 Sep 2011)

Mi cuñado se dedica a esto. No tiene pistas pero trabaja en varios clubs como profesor de la federación. Dice que si tuviera pasta se montaba 4 pistas cerca de un complejo de oficinas pijo y a vivir. Él no para de currar de sol a sol, está desbordado.

La fiebre del pádel parece qeu durará unos años más todavía.


----------



## Farrieri (4 Oct 2011)

Por supuesto y como todo, depende como lo montes y la competencia que tengas. El paddle está y seguirá en auge durante bastantes años.
Pero para montarlo con ciertas garantias prepárate para desembolsar una gran cantidad de dinero si no quieres comerte los mocos bien desde el principio, bien desde que otro vea que estás haciendo negocio.

Cosas imprescindibles:
- cafeteria con algo de comida.
- tienda con al menos productos básicos.
- mínimo 6-8 pistas para rentabilizar los gastos en las horas punta.-
- personal que pueda dar clases a todas horas y que se preocupe por preparar torneos y liguillas tanto internas como externas.
- buenos vestuarios y, en lo posible, un básico gimnasio o extras similares.
- servivio gratuito/ de pago de toallas, calcetines, zapatillas, palas...

Ten en cuenta que vas a tratar con deportistas que saben lo que quieren o con pijos (y ya no tan pijos) barrigudos (estos casi todos) que buscan una excusa para hacer deporte ... o no hacerlo... asi que todos son bastante exigentes.

Supone una inversión importante, pero los dos casos que conozco están que se salen.


----------



## Mr B-Side (4 Oct 2011)

Como viene siendo habitual en estos lares, se va tirando de tópicos sin tener ni idea de la materia. 
El pádel es el segundo deporte más practicado en este país, asi que los tiempos de Aznar creo que han quedado algo atrás. 

Si bien han proliferado una burrada de nuevas naves industriales donde colocan cuatro o cinco pistas y a vivir. 
En donde yo vivo, alrededor de 20k habitantes, hay ocho pistas donde jugar y sin desplazarme más de 15 km, tengo muchas decenas más. 

Además aquí en la Comunidad Valenciana me refiero hay un torneo cada semana sin excepción alguna durante todo el año. Más multitud de ligas ya sea en los grandes establecimientos o en cualquier nave industrial. Los ocho o nueve partidos de la liga cuestan alrededor de 50-80 euros depende del sitio.
El alquiler de las pistas suele rondar los 20 euros 1 hora y media y suele ser de agrado que tengan servicio de página web para encontrar gente con la que jugar.

Así que si quieres mi opinión tiraré de frase célebre:

Cuando el limpiabotas te empieza a dar consejos de bolsa...


----------



## explorador (4 Oct 2011)

Mr B-Side dijo:


> Como viene siendo habitual en estos lares, se va tirando de tópicos sin tener ni idea de la materia.
> *El pádel es el segundo deporte más practicado en este país*, asi que los tiempos de Aznar creo que han quedado algo atrás.
> 
> Si bien han proliferado una burrada de nuevas naves industriales donde colocan cuatro o cinco pistas y a vivir.
> ...




me podrías pasar una fuente que verifique ese dato, me sería de gran ayuda

gracias


los datos que me han pasado del *CSD* año 2010 figura en el numero* 21* con 31.510 federados, para que te hagas una idea el fútbol tiene 805.707, el golf 333.237, la hípica 49.727, la caza 398.742 o el tenis 110.709


----------



## Crawford Montazano (4 Oct 2011)

explorador dijo:


> me podrías pasar una fuente que verifique ese dato, me sería de gran ayuda
> 
> gracias
> 
> ...



Hombre, no tiene nada que ver el número de federados con el número de personas que practiquen el deporte.
Eso sí, nadie te va a poder dar la fuente que verifique esa cifra. Yo no estoy federado en ningún deporte y sí los practico.


----------



## damnit (5 Oct 2011)

señor lobo dijo:


> a mi me parece un deporte de moda pasajera, comiendole terreno al tenis, ojo con el timing



No lo creo. El tenis como deporte de práctica de ocio está muerto. Principalmente porque las pistas son excesivamente caras de montar y mantener y el rendimiento que se les saca es muy bajo. Al pádel casi siempre juegan 4, donde pones 1 pista de tenis pones 2 o 3 de pádel... en fin. Como modelo de negocio es muchísimo más rentable el pádel, de largo. Y sé de lo que os hablo, de verdad.


----------



## explorador (5 Oct 2011)

Crawford Montazano dijo:


> Hombre, no tiene nada que ver el número de federados con el número de personas que practiquen el deporte.
> Eso sí, nadie te va a poder dar la fuente que verifique esa cifra. Yo no estoy federado en ningún deporte y sí los practico.



vamos que mis ilusiones de que era el segundo deporte más practicado se han ido a tomar por el culo, me lo imaginaba.:

p.d. por cierto lo deberías de estar, más que nada por el seguro médico que acompaña a cualquier licencia y como no, por la RC que también te ampara con la misma.


----------



## bambum (5 Oct 2011)

Me parece que el negocio es montar la empresa que monta las pistas ...


----------



## Sallemn (5 Oct 2011)

Tengo un amigo que se ha montado 5 pistas de padel dentro de una nave industrial. No creo que le costará mucho la inversión inicial. 
Ahora no hacen mas que hacer ofertas y hasta el punto de poner la pista a menos de 10€ la hora.
En mi opnión hay demasiadas empresas que se dedican hoy en dia a esto.


----------



## Mr B-Side (5 Oct 2011)

Sallemn dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que se ha montado 5 pistas de padel dentro de una nave industrial. No creo que le costará mucho la inversión inicial.
> Ahora no hacen mas que hacer ofertas y hasta el punto de poner la pista a menos de 10€ la hora.
> En mi opnión hay demasiadas empresas que se dedican hoy en dia a esto.



Poner la hora a menos de 10 euros? Donde en Marte?

2.5 euros la hora por persona?

Coño ni en un polideportivo municipal.


----------



## flanagan (5 Oct 2011)

El paddle tiene la pega de que es un revienta codos.
Unos cuantos han caido con el codo de tenista.

Yo personalmente lo considero una especie de tenis para vagos.
Además tiene pinta de ser un deporte creado por una empresa de marketing.


----------



## Mr B-Side (6 Oct 2011)

flanagan dijo:


> El paddle tiene la pega de que es un revienta codos.
> Unos cuantos han caido con el codo de tenista.
> 
> Yo personalmente lo considero una especie de tenis para vagos.
> Además tiene pinta de ser un deporte creado por una empresa de marketing.



Tenis para vagos y alquilar es tirar el dinero son sinónimos.


----------



## Sallemn (7 Oct 2011)

flanagan dijo:


> El paddle tiene la pega de que es un revienta codos.
> Unos cuantos han caido con el codo de tenista.
> 
> Yo personalmente lo considero una especie de tenis para vagos.
> Además tiene pinta de ser un deporte creado por una empresa de marketing.



Para tenerla vacia la alquila por ese precio y al menos saca algo. 
El problema es que antes habia muy pocas pistas de padel y ahora hay en todos lados. Hasta los pisos de nueva construcción llevan 1 o 2 pistas de padel.


----------



## flanagan (8 Oct 2011)

Mr B-Side dijo:


> Tenis para vagos y alquilar es tirar el dinero son sinónimos.



Paddle: deporte de triunfhador


----------



## trinaranjus (9 Oct 2011)

Efectivamente en muchos casos el padel es un deporte para gente que no ha dado un raquetazo en su vida pero en que no te das la paliza como en el tenis,ya que en este último además,como seas un poco manta te puedes pasar la mayor parte del partido recogiendo pelotas.
El negocio en si,está más que explotado salvo que se monte en un lugar estratégico.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (10 Oct 2011)

Yo no conozco a nadie que juegue, y esos conocidos tampoco conocen a nadie que juegue. Y conozco mucha gente.

Asi que sera practicado en ciertos "circulos", pero ni mucho menos es un deporte popular (aunque si parece haber mucho interes en que lo sea, ¿porque sera?). 

Ademas, como deporte no le veo ninguna ventaja respecto a otros y si ya decis que es mas caro, creo que es evidente porque nos lo quieren vender como deporte (os acordais de esos años de publicidades sobre "el golf no es solo para ricos").


----------



## levante (10 Oct 2011)

Un conocido mio es profesor de padel y se lo ganaba bien antes de la crisis. Para mi sorpresa creo que fue de los primeros en emigrar hace un par de años.

Ahora va tirando como puede en el Reino Unido


----------



## ransomraff (10 Oct 2011)

trinaranjus dijo:


> Efectivamente en muchos casos el padel es un deporte para gente que no ha dado un raquetazo en su vida pero en que no te das la paliza como en el tenis,ya que en este último además,como seas un poco manta te puedes pasar la mayor parte del partido recogiendo pelotas.
> El negocio en si,está más que explotado salvo que se monte en un lugar estratégico.



Entonces habrá que probar el padel, pq lo del tenis es desesperante, te pasas el rato recogiendo pelotas y para eso me voy a coger fruta que por lo menos lo pagan.

Y unos frontones?? o eso es solo para los pobres??


----------



## trinaranjus (11 Oct 2011)

ransomraff dijo:


> Entonces habrá que probar el padel, pq lo del tenis es desesperante, te pasas el rato recogiendo pelotas y para eso me voy a coger fruta que por lo menos lo pagan.
> 
> Y unos frontones?? o eso es solo para los pobres??



El frontón es para gente que no se quiere mover mucho pero que al ser sólo dos no pueden optar al padel de dobles.

Ahora en serio,como ya he dicho el padel es un deporte de moda porque es de esos en los que no se necesita mucha habilidad o un buen estado de forma,asi que buscar a alguien para jugar no es tan dificil como en otros deportes;es puro ocio para toda la familia.
Y el tiempo dirá si tiene seguidores o pasa al olvido.

El tenis tiene más glamour hombre,no compares.


----------



## No Registrado (25 Oct 2012)

*Datos*

Los datos del CSD habla de jugadores federados, no de practicantes... La diferencia es que en algunos deportes más del 80% de practicantes están federados, mientras que en el pádel lo está menos del 5%...No vale como referencia el CSD para saber si está entre los deportes más practicados... Para eso están las encuestas de población...Slds


----------



## Joaquim (25 Oct 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> *Padel cubierto*
> el pijo,el de los pobres no interesa



No se dice cubierto, hombre; se dice indoor, que queda más cool!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## iPod teca (25 Oct 2012)

Un amiguete que trabaja en un banco tiene un cliente que se lo monto en un pueblo de 20 mil habitantes.
Indoor, nave con 5 pistas. Recuperada la inversión en 24 meses :8:

Volvió al banco para cerrar el prestamo y pedir otro. Se cogió la nave de al lado para montar otras 5 pistas y ahora vive sin hacer nada de los alquileres de las pistas.
El truco, según le dijo a mi amiguete es poner profe argentino, una tia buena en la recepcion, unos lavabos limpitos y unas maquinas de esas de snacks y bebidas energeticas con unas mesas y sillas. Según decía esto es una hucha que da una pasta brutal (maquinas compradas por el, nada de vending)


----------



## FlashGordon (25 Oct 2012)

1.Hay que evaluar la zona donde se quiera montar, yo sin duda lo haría indoor exceptuando pocas zonas de España.

2.Luego, intentar encontrar nave para meter un mínimo de 6 pistas negociando un buen alquiler mensual cerca de un núcleo urbano con gran densidad demográfica.

3. En cuanto a la parte técnica:
a) Contratar monitores de calidad.
b) Montar una escuela bien estructurada.
c) Imprescindible un ranking interno.


Desde el punto de vista del empresario el Pádel es bueno porque la gente que suele jugar son personas ya mayorcitas con un poder adquisitivo medio-alto que se dejan la pasta.


Bueno, todo esto está muy comprimido, pero a grosso modo esto es la base para tener amortizado la inversión en menos de 3 años.



Un saludo.


----------



## damnit (25 Oct 2012)

Buen reflote. Ya comenté en los primeros posts mi opinión. De hecho me animaría a montar un pequeño club si diera con algún socio, ya que como comenté, mi cuñado es monitor desde hace muchos años y me lo cuenta todos los días.


----------



## justdance (25 Oct 2012)

Me sorprende que en algunas ciudades (Barcelona) no se haya desarrollado el Padel, seguramente porque no le interesa a las grandes cadenas de gimnasios y porque no hay comunidades que añadan servicios como gimnasio, piscina o padel como sí ocurre en la mayoría de obras nuevas de Madrid. Así que habría que analizar también esos posibles "competidores" y tambien todo lo subvencionado (gimnasios, piscinas municipales...)...

..


----------



## Gürtelito (25 Oct 2012)

No Registrado dijo:


> Los datos del CSD habla de jugadores federados, no de practicantes... La diferencia es que en algunos deportes más del 80% de practicantes están federados, mientras que en el pádel lo está menos del 5%...No vale como referencia el CSD para saber si está entre los deportes más practicados... Para eso están las encuestas de población...Slds



Pues imagínate la de gente que le da patadas a un balón, se tira unos tiros en unas pistas de basket del polideportivo o sale con la bicicleta en plan marcheta.

Así, por poner tres ejemplos rápidos.


----------



## Azul1 (26 Oct 2012)

Murcia, en 3 km a la redonda tengo 4+6+2+4+6+6 pistas.
Aqui el tema no esta explotado, esta reventado.
Por el momento en horas punta todos llenan, pero claro si es outdoor estan en un negocio que:
-Tiene 7dias*4horas=28horas punta semanales por pista. El resto casi nada.
-Si llueve no alquilas.
-Como se pase la moda vas al guano....

No se, le veo beneficios limitados...


Ahhh y compites contra el futbol televisado.
Ya que una noche hay futbol y las pista no se te llenan.


----------



## damnit (27 Oct 2012)

Azul1 dijo:


> Ahhh y compites contra el futbol televisado.
> Ya que una noche hay futbol y las pista no se te llenan.



Bueno pero eso pasa con cualquier negocio. Si hay fútbol tampoco llenas un restaurante, o nadie va a comprarte a una zapatería 

Por cierto, varios amigos japoneses que tengo me dijeron que precisamente en Japón sería un negociazo redondo, allí aún no se ha extendido y es un deporte que está empezando a gustar por el poco espacio que necesita y porque es un deporte qeu desestresa mucho, y eso lo valoran los japos un montón.

Así que si alguien se anima, yo también, que tengo ganas de irme para allá )


----------



## Trecet (27 Oct 2012)

Conozco el sector del padel porque juego a menudo y lo que os puedo decir es que no, no da dinero salvo que montes las pistas como negocio adyacente... Típico empresario que no alquila una nave ni para dios pues hace pistas de padel para que la nave no se oxide.

Como negocio emprendedor, no lo recomiendo en absoluto. No sabéis la cantidad de pistas que se quedan vacias por cancelaciones de última hora.


----------



## damnit (27 Oct 2012)

Trecet dijo:


> Conozco el sector del padel porque juego a menudo y lo que os puedo decir es que no, no da dinero salvo que montes las pistas como negocio adyacente... Típico empresario que no alquila una nave ni para dios pues hace pistas de padel para que la nave no se oxide.
> 
> Como negocio emprendedor, no lo recomiendo en absoluto. No sabéis la cantidad de pistas que se quedan vacias por cancelaciones de última hora.



Bueno yo ya comenté que mi cuñado es profe en un polideportivo muy importante de Madrid (todas las pistas cubiertas) y allí no hay sitio libre ni un día, yo mismo lo he visto. De hecho él da clases incluso personalizadas (a un único alumno) y les cobra 50€ la hora y aún así tiene gente en lista de espera!!

Supongo que como todo, influye la localización del sitio.


----------



## John Galt 007 (27 Oct 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Bueno pero eso pasa con cualquier negocio. Si hay fútbol tampoco llenas un restaurante, o nadie va a comprarte a una zapatería
> 
> Por cierto, varios amigos japoneses que tengo me dijeron que precisamente en Japón sería un negociazo redondo, allí aún no se ha extendido y es un deporte que está empezando a gustar por el poco espacio que necesita y porque es un deporte qeu desestresa mucho, y eso lo valoran los japos un montón.
> 
> Así que si alguien se anima, yo también, que tengo ganas de irme para allá )



Suena interesante... Cuanto habría que poner? Cuanto se puede sacar?

Si se hace en plan club deportivo con cafeteria, recepcion, clases, etc puede costar muchísimo dinero.

Lo suyo seria encontrar un socio que ponga el terreno.


----------



## damnit (27 Oct 2012)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Suena interesante... Cuanto habría que poner? Cuanto se puede sacar?
> 
> Si se hace en plan club deportivo con cafeteria, recepcion, clases, etc puede costar muchísimo dinero.
> 
> Lo suyo seria encontrar un socio que ponga el terreno.



Buenas, 

yo calculo que en España el coste de construir una pista está en torno a 50k € cada una. Contando con los materiales buenos, etc, etc, pero desde luego tendría que afinarlo bien de verdad.

Cuenta que en españa se están cobrando precios muy dispares por pista, pero entre 15-20€ por hora aproximadamente. En Japón todo es muy distinto, los precios son mucho más altos (también lo son los alquileres), y el nivel de exigencia es altísimo también, pero estoy 99% de que es negocio seguro. Tengo contactos allí que me lo han dicho varias veces ya, que sería un buen negocio. Lo importante sería tener un buen instructor (las clases se pagan muy bien) y como bien dices complementarlo con algo tipo cafetería o algo similar, ya que en japón el tema cafeterías no se estila tanto como aquí pero sería verlo...

Y sí, lo de buscar a un socio con terreno ya lo había pensado, es lo lógico. Además en un país así siempre es bueno trabajar con socios locales.


EDITO: acabo de ver una web que te montan una pista de padel por 15.000€, pero claro habría que ver calidades y tal


----------



## John Galt 007 (27 Oct 2012)

He buscado "paddle tennis japan" en google y no sale nada. Ser el primero tiene sus beneficios, pero tener que crear el mercado desde cero es muy jodido.

No se hasta que punto es popular el padel por allí. También habría que ver el coste de oportunidad, si no seria mas rentable montar un fitness, campo de practicas de golf, etc, etc.

Otro tema que se me ha ocurrido es el horario de trabajo alli. En el vocabulario japones existe un termino para la muerte por agotamiento en el trabajo... Parece que no tienen el mismo concepto de tiempo libre que los occidentales.


----------



## chaber (27 Oct 2012)

Burbuja de paddle tamaño king size. Es como lo del Pitch and Putt de hace unos años.


----------



## damnit (28 Oct 2012)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> He buscado "paddle tennis japan" en google y no sale nada. Ser el primero tiene sus beneficios, pero tener que crear el mercado desde cero es muy jodido.
> 
> No se hasta que punto es popular el padel por allí. También habría que ver el coste de oportunidad, si no seria mas rentable montar un fitness, campo de practicas de golf, etc, etc.
> 
> Otro tema que se me ha ocurrido es el horario de trabajo alli. En el vocabulario japones existe un termino para la muerte por agotamiento en el trabajo... Parece que no tienen el mismo concepto de tiempo libre que los occidentales.



Lo sé, pero esto lo he palpado con japoneses en Japón. Ellos aprovechan el poco tiempo libre que tienen al máximo. Y esto implica ocio electrónico, deporte o simplemente emborracherse. Hay mercado para absolutamente todo.

Ya digo que ahora mismo meterse allí con padel es un filón garantizado. A ser posible en una gran ciudad, puede ser Tokyo, Yokohama, o cualquier otra ciudad grande. No a un club de fitness o a un campo de golf por el tamaño que ocupan, mientras que dos pistas apenas ocupan una superficie de 50 metros de largo x 25 de ancho, eso es todo, incluyendo sus zonas de paso y todo eso.

Ya lo digo es una oportunidad cojonuda, la forma de hacer clientes no es igual allí que aquí, de eso no hay duda, y si das un servicio exquisito lo tienes garantizado...

saludos!


----------



## harrimansat (28 Oct 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> En Murcia están creciendo como setas. Creo que debe tardarse años y años en amortizar la inversión. Eso, si el padel no pasa de moda antes.



Como la fiebre del squash o del minigolf...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enterao (28 Oct 2012)

ese va a ser el futuro de españa , ninis pijoides jugando al paddel....vamos de puta madre...


----------



## devueltabbt (28 Nov 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Lo sé, pero esto lo he palpado con japoneses en Japón. Ellos aprovechan el poco tiempo libre que tienen al máximo. Y esto implica ocio electrónico, deporte o simplemente emborracherse. Hay mercado para absolutamente todo.
> 
> Ya digo que ahora mismo meterse allí con padel es un filón garantizado. A ser posible en una gran ciudad, puede ser Tokyo, Yokohama, o cualquier otra ciudad grande. No a un club de fitness o a un campo de golf por el tamaño que ocupan, mientras que dos pistas apenas ocupan una superficie de 50 metros de largo x 25 de ancho, eso es todo, incluyendo sus zonas de paso y todo eso.
> 
> ...



yo llevo tiempo detrás de montar un club de padel pero saco y saco números y la verdad no lo veo demasiado claro, también había barajado la opción de hacerlo en el extranjero, no tan lejos como Japón, mas bien por los países europeos del norte que pienso que es la propagación lógica geográfica del padel y donde el clima es mas severo y los indoor tienen mas opciones. por ejemplo en Alemania o Inglaterra ya existen clubes de este tipo y tenemos menos diferencias sociales y culturales.


----------



## Snowy (28 Nov 2012)

Por si sirve de ayuda:


En León (130.000 hab en 2011 para casi 40 km². 200.000 área metropolitana)

Estimación personal: No hay más de 1.000 jugadores habituales. 600 sería más aproximado.

*1.* - Nave con 6 pistas (abre de 17:00 a 23:00, 4 turnos). (Cada pista son 200m², la nave andará por los 2.000m²). Precio medio 20€ (a repartir entre 4). Lleno de lunes a Domingo. (aquí juegan 300 personas como parte de una liga anual). Alquiler nave 3.250€ . Es el caso que decía otro forero, empresa grande que tiene naves muertas de risa. Actualmente se plantea añadir otras 3 pistas.

Calidad pistas: media-baja

Pago por juego, no hay cuotas. Dos empleados.


*2*. - Nave con 4 pistas (abre de 9:00 a 23:00). Precio medio pista: 24€. Lleno a diario desde las 16:00, media ocupación por las mañanas. Alquiler desconocido. 3 empleados.

Calidad pistas: alta, pistas oficiales. Sobre 25-30.000€ cada una, más cerca de 25.000

Cuotas mensuales de 25€ fijos, más lo que se juegue a (3.5€ partido). Más de 100 "socios" que abonan dichas cuotas. Personas diferentes a las del caso 1.
Dos empleados.

Estos dos casos son los que se llevan el grueso del negocio en esta ciudad, llevan año y año y medio respectivamente.


3. Complejo deportivo con 4 pistas al aire libre (cubiertas recientemente). Ocupación media-baja. Alta antes de la aparición de caso 1.

4. Complejo deportivo con 2 pistas al aire libre. Ocupación bajísima.

Pendiente apertura de pistas municipales (6) que tirará precios y , harán temblar a los casos 1 y 2.

Existen otras cuantas pistas más de acceso restringido en varias sociedades deportivas que no considero, amén de las privadas en urbanizaciones y las existentes en la Universidad (2)

El perfil de los jugadores efectivamente suele ser gente +30 (servidor con 33 juega más de 200 partidos anuales), aunque noto en el último año una mayor afluencia de gente jóven captados desde la Universidad. También se empiezan a ver más niños, casi siempre hijos de jugadores.

En definitiva, aquí no tendrían cabida más negocios de este tipo (yo me lo planteé hace 2 años, ya que no existían pistas a cubierto, y aquí llueve y hace frío), pero quizá en otras ciudades pequeñas existan huecos.



PD: Lo de deporte para vagos, como en todo, no es bueno generalizar. A alto nivel no envidia a otros deportes salvando distancias, pero las pulsaciones medias durante un partido, son bastante elevadas. Evidentemente hay un gran grupo muy numeroso que dicen que van a hacer deporte y lo hacen andando. Pero son pieza clave : Se divierten en su nivel, y lo mejor: pagan lo mismo que los primeros.


----------



## kerberos (28 Nov 2012)

Bajo mi punto de vista, el padel tiene un sector de clientes muy localizado:

- Hombres/mujeres a partir de 28-30 años hasta 60-65.
- No tienen porqué ser necesariamente deportistas.
- No tienen porqué necesariamente estar muy interesados en practicar deporte (mucha gente lo practica por "echar un rato con los amigos"
- Un mínimo de capacidad adquisitiva.
- Un mínimo de formación (no me pregunteis por qué, pero no conozco a ningún fontanero que juegue a padel, pero sí a muchos hinjinieros).

Me da la impresión que puede ser negocio en aquellas áreas en las que exita una gran población de esas características (ciudades de mas de 50.000 habitantes, por ejemplo) y una oferta limitada de pistas de padel.


----------



## Crawford Montazano (28 Nov 2012)

explo_burbuja_2008 dijo:


> - Un mínimo de formación (no me pregunteis por qué, pero no conozco a ningún fontanero que juegue a padel, pero sí a muchos hinjinieros).



Eso te lo explico yo: en las universidades se puso de moda el padel hace 10 años aprox., por eso muchos de los que juegan son ex-universitarios de 30 años para arriba.
Por otro lado es un deporte considerado pijo, por lo que un obrero de pro jamás permitiría que le relacionaran con ello. Tener un BMW no es de pijo, es de triunfadoh, algo totalmente diferente. :no:


----------



## HisHoliness (28 Nov 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> yo calculo que en España el coste de construir una pista está en torno a 50k € cada una. Contando con los materiales buenos, etc, etc, pero desde luego tendría que afinarlo bien de verdad.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo entendido que el coste ronda los 20k€. 

En Madrid es una autentica fiebre, hay pistas por todos los lados y aun asi no era facil reservar a horas puntas, de 19 a 22 entre semana.
Hay gente que ya ha emigrado con el negocio, ya sea de profe o montando clubs. Un español ha mmontado la federación escandinava, no te digo más.

A mi me parece un buen deporte, muy divertido y tecnico, en Argentina esta muy extendido, en Mexico esta empezando y en Brasil apenas hay nada, creo que si hay opostunidades es en paises asi, o en centroeuropa y paises nordicos, donde la gente es muy deportista, pero las condiciones climatologicas te joden.


----------



## HisHoliness (28 Nov 2012)

explo_burbuja_2008 dijo:


> - Un mínimo de capacidad adquisitiva.
> - Un mínimo de formación (no me pregunteis por qué, pero no conozco a ningún fontanero que juegue a padel, pero sí a muchos hinjinieros).
> .



En cuanto a la capacidad adquisitiva....una pala la compras por 20 o 25€ en el decathlon, y alquilar la pista te cueta 5 pavos por persona.

En cuanto a la formación, menuda gilipollez, vete cualquier tarde a los clubs de padel de Arganda del Rey a ver quien juega (y son de lo mejorcito)....el ultimo pàrtido que jugué me pegó una paliza de miedo un albañil rumano que juega de miedo. Juega todo tipo de gente.
Vete a puente de vallecas o Vicalvaro y veras más pistas que farolas.

Os comen los clichés y las ideas preconcebidas.


----------



## Gji (1 Dic 2012)

El futuro es el Padel en silla de ruedas con palas que atraen magnéticamente la bola.
El siguiente paso, sustituir la silla de ruedas por sillón.
El siguiente paso, sustituir el sillón por una cama.

Dejáte de padel y monta PISTAS DE HIELO.
Eso sí, prepárate a ver muertes horribles debido al calzado que se usa y las caídas fortuitas.
Así que móntalas individuales, con un radio de 5 m tendrás la seguridad de que nadie te meta la punta de la cuchilla por la cuenca del ojo.:|
Ni que te aplasten el cuello con ese calzado pasando por encima la cuchilla por el reverso del cuello.
Ni perder un dedo porque te lo pisen al pasar por encima cuando te caes.:S


----------



## Pesado (3 Dic 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo tengo entendido que el coste ronda los 20k€.
> 
> En Madrid es una autentica fiebre, hay pistas por todos los lados y aun asi no era facil reservar a horas puntas, de 19 a 22 entre semana.
> Hay gente que ya ha emigrado con el negocio, ya sea de profe o montando clubs. Un español ha mmontado la federación escandinava, no te digo más.
> ...



Cada vez hay más pistas de pádel cubiertas. O incluso "indoor" (dentro de naves industriales y demás).

No veo por qué el clima iba a perjudicar más a la práctica del pádel que a la de otros deportes como el tenis, fútbol, ciclismo, etc...


----------



## mfcarton (7 Dic 2012)

Yo pienso que sí que el pádel es negocio, lo tengo muy claro. El estigma de que es un deporte para pijos ya está más que enterrado, y hoy en día a esto juega gente de todas las clases sociales. Es sencillo de practicar, no requiere ni una habilidad extrema, ni una inversión alta...

No sé cómo estará la cosa en otros sitios, pero aquí en Gijón la demanda de pistas es altísima. Ahora mismo no sé, habrá unos 300.000 habitantes, y pistas municipales 5 -dos descubiertas, tres cubiertas-. El sistema de reserva online se abre 24 horas antes, y por ejemplo la madrugada de un domingo cuando dan las 00:00 ya puedes reservar para el martes, y antes de las 00.03 ya no queda ningún hueco horario. El precio es de 7€/hora.

Se montó hace poco más de un año un club con nueve pistas, y a partir de las cuatro de la tarde hasta cierre imposible encontrar cancha, y el precio ahí es de 16 o 20, según el día y si eres o no socio.

Desconozco el coste de montar la pista, pero a 10 o 12 euros a la hora, al menos aquí en Gijón, llenas casi seguro todo el día, al menos unas 7 u 8 horas 100%, si con cubierta estamos hablando ya de cerca de 100€ seguros por pista al día, si habláis de que el coste de instalación es de 20.000 y te montas un buen complejo con algo que vender, una cafeteria decente y demás, más luego torneos que hay cada dos por tres... No sé, yo lo veo de amortización rápida.


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Dic 2012)

Pesado dijo:


> Cada vez hay más pistas de pádel cubiertas. O incluso "indoor" (dentro de naves industriales y demás).
> 
> No veo por qué el clima iba a perjudicar más a la práctica del pádel que a la de otros deportes como el tenis, fútbol, ciclismo, etc...



Por eso lo digo, el negocio allí es el índoor. Y por supuesto que el clima perjudica más en padel que el fútbol o ciclismo....si llueve la bola no bota, si hay viento es muy incómodo jugar....


----------



## pistacentra (20 Oct 2013)

*pistas de padel*

Aporto o alquilo terreno dentro de club de tenis en benidorm para montar club de padel,clientela fija, bar, vestuarios y gimnasio.


----------



## Wallebot (11 Mar 2014)

trinaranjus dijo:


> Efectivamente en muchos casos el padel es un deporte para gente que no ha dado un raquetazo en su vida pero en que no te das la paliza como en el tenis,ya que en este último además,como seas un poco manta te puedes pasar la mayor parte del partido recogiendo pelotas.
> El negocio en si,está más que explotado salvo que se monte en un lugar estratégico.



A que se debe el auge del padel y no otro juego de pelotas.? solo se me ocurre por el impulso aznar.


Como deporte de "pelotas" o "raquetas" asequible yo creo que no hay como el badminton.

La trayectoria es mas previsible, la velocidad de caida no es tan acelerada, el volante te indica la direccion a donde va, y si no le das al volante no rueda ni tienes que correr detras de el.


Yo creo que la ciclismo es mas practicado que el padel.
Yo solo conozco a mi primo de madrid que cuando se compro la casa venia con pistas de padel.


----------



## Z4LMAN (12 Mar 2014)

a buenas horas mangas anchas...llegas tarde


----------



## Yatengotres (12 Mar 2014)

Yo donde veo futuro es en las canicas deportivas.... ::


----------

